# Assassin's Creed V(?) PS4/Xbox One(?)



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 19, 2014)

Yup, It's that time of the year again and this year with a lot more French Revolution.



Images are, apparently, from an early build.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2014)

I like the building architecture. Reminds me of ACII. Also like the character design. I'm getting tired of bulky assassins in layered clothing.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 19, 2014)

Anybody think this should have been AC4 and that AC4 should have just been called Black Flag and been a new IP?


----------



## Bluth (Mar 19, 2014)

I guess They'll never get away from having a ethnically European centric setting.  Really disappointing IMO.  A Boxer Rebellions China or Meiji Restoration Japan would be awesome.   

I will say that I'm very happy that at least they're using a city that has some interesting architecture as opposed to the rather bland Boston and New York.  

French Revolution will also I suspect have a much much better lead character/story than AC3.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 19, 2014)

Is that my town ? Is that PARIS ?

Day one !

I hope it will be faithful to the real one. It will have that much impact.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 19, 2014)

OMG OMG I CAME! 

I need a towel guys... 

Also I hope they fix the combat I really hated combat in 3 and 4. If they return it to how it was in Revelations combat wise I will buy it so quickly.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 19, 2014)

It was only a matter of time until we got Paris. This is far fucking better than Japan and I can't wait. I hope each version tells a different side of the same story, that'd be pretty interesting.

I wonder what kind of sources Kotaku has to keep breaking all these major stories.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm just rather tired of it gameplay wise, storywise... where is it going?
Looks pretty I guess.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 19, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Anybody think this should have been AC4 and that AC4 should have just been called Black Flag and been a new IP?



No. 

Besides Ubisoft has already said they are considering making a different pirate centric IP after the success of Black Flag so you can basically consider it that anyways.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Anybody think this should have been AC4 and that AC4 should have just been called Black Flag and been a new IP?


Yeah. Remove Assassin's Creed shit and just make a pirate IP. That'd be awesome.


Kyokkai said:


> OMG OMG I CAME!
> 
> I need a towel guys...
> 
> Also I hope they fix the combat I really hated combat in 3 and 4. If they return it to how it was in Revelations combat wise I will buy it so quickly.


I just hope this series stops being a mass-murdurer simulator, and for the first time in the series it won't allow you to slay a hundred soldiers at a time in a row. They should look up to Thief: Deadly Shadows.

But damn, they gotta change that assassin outfit. It really stands out in the crowd. Again.

//HbS


----------



## Enclave (Mar 19, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah. Remove Assassin's Creed shit and just make a pirate IP. That'd be awesome.



Damn straight.  The AC stuff in AC4 felt kinda tacked on.  Where the game really shined was being a pirate.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Mar 19, 2014)

please, no more pirate shit. i've had enough with the naval battles bs.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Damn straight.  The AC stuff in AC4 felt kinda tacked on.  Where the game really shined was being a pirate.


Yeah, they finally did something cool, tried to be creative. 


Dokiz1 said:


> please, no more pirate shit. i've had enough with the naval battles bs.


Atleast they were something new. Unlike "assassin" sections, copy-pasted for the past 7 games. I'm sick and tired of them. 

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 19, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah. Remove Assassin's Creed shit and just make a pirate IP. That'd be awesome.
> 
> I just hope this series stops being a mass-murdurer simulator, and for the first time in the series it won't allow you to slay a hundred soldiers at a time in a row. They should look up to Thief: Deadly Shadows.
> 
> ...



I don't know, I actually like the feeling of being a near invincible assassin.  

Unlike in DMC HBS I don't mind my AC's being easy, it's not about difficulty but the experience.   

There's just games like that you know? It doesn't need difficulty for me, just a good setting, a decent story, and some badass smooth animations for my counter kills and of course excellent free running.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 20, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> I don't know, I actually like the feeling of being a near invincible assassin.
> 
> Unlike in DMC HBS I don't mind my AC's being easy, it's not about difficulty but the experience.
> 
> There's just games like that you know? It doesn't need difficulty for me, just a good setting, a decent story, and some badass smooth animations for my counter kills and of course excellent free running.


Well, I just don't feel like an Assassin when I can take on armies. But you're kinda right. With that in mind, I'd be happy if it (Thief3-like stealth level) was just an optional difficulty level.

//HbS


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 21, 2014)

Lol another AC game. Black Flag's plot was shitty enough. We need a new Desmond Miles and a female assassin lead character. Its in Paris for crying out loud!  Imagine seducing your targets w/ unique assassination animationsfor each.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SQng7EkJHOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 21, 2014)

Meh, I'm not even slightly interested for Assassin's Creeds anymore. I even bought Black Flag only because it was awesome pirate game. I fully agree with above posters about it shouldn't had been an Assassin's Creed in the first place and just a pure pirate game.

If they someday make AC game with feudal Japan or ancient Egypt, then I will be interested again. But now they are just milking the shit out of franchise.



TerminaTHOR said:


> We need a new Desmond Miles



No we fucking don't. They should abandon the real time storyline with Abstergo and use the time that previously went to designing that for making the Assassin part better.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 21, 2014)

Feudal Japan and ancient Egypt would not be any less milking than the settings they have used so far.


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 21, 2014)

^ True but those would be interesting settings to me.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2014)

Well here's to hoping they add some new good game mechanic, the pirate stuff carried Black Flag, without it it would have been a boring easy game. Let's be honest AC games are not hard and they were the same thing since 2 until BF.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 21, 2014)

Jesus Christ, dont go down the same road s CoD


----------



## Kishido (Mar 21, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLcjwqXATIM[/youtube]


----------

